

When is the 11" Mac Book Air faster than a new Mac Pro? - mikewoodworth
https://www.divergentmedia.com/blog/fullpost/editreadyperformance/

======
genericuser
The article does not answer the question posed in the current title here of
"When is the 11" Mac Book Air faster than a new Mac Pro?"

The article never even mentions a mac book air. It is basically just link
bait.

~~~
simcop2387
It's also posted by what's likely the owner of the company.

From the whois entry

Admin Name: MIKE WOODWORTH Admin Organization: DIVERGENT MEDIA Admin Street:
25 TAYLOR ST Admin City: SAN FRANCISCO Admin State/Province: CA Admin Postal
Code: 94102 Admin Country: US Admin Phone: +1.8886320904 Admin Phone Ext:
Admin Fax: +1.5555555555 Admin Fax Ext: Admin Email: MIKE@DIVERGENTMEDIA.COM

~~~
genericuser
Man it is almost like he got the title of his article wrong on purpose.

------
Igglyboo
The word "air" doesn't even appear in the entire article.

Good clickbait.

------
bcguy390
Terrible link bait.

------
nandreev
But what's their Weissman score?!

